# So, when is all this going to be affordable?



## sfk (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm thinking right now $12k to do the job right, including motor, controller, charger, BMS, batteries etc.

That's just too much. Especially in NZ where $10k will get you a pretty reasonable used car.

Even if you started with a cheap old car and converted it, in the end you'd still be driving a cheap old car that was electric.

BTW, how hard is it to sell an EV? once you finished and wanted to do a better one. Are you going to lose a lot of money? I just wonder if you could get $10,000 for a 1986 Honda Civic with 210,000 kms on the clock... Even if it was high tech electric.

Hence my question: when is all this going to be affordable?

Is the technology we really need (AC motors, lithium batteries etc) coming down in price? or does the old tech become obsolete only to be replaced by new shiny stuff... that costs the same 

I know you can do it on the cheap, maybe find a used elevator motor and buy cheap lead-acid cells off the shelf, but if you're going to do it you should do it right. yeah? Who wants to be buying new sets of batteries every 2 years?

I'm commited to building an EV in the long term, once it gets cheaper. When do you think you'll be able to pick up a motor for $1500, a BMS/controller/charger for $900, and an adequate Lithium pack for $2500?


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

sfk said:


> I'm thinking right now $12k to do the job right, including motor, controller, charger, BMS, batteries etc.
> 
> That's just too much. Especially in NZ where $10k will get you a pretty reasonable used car.
> 
> ...


It's probably going to be the same as computers. Pretty much every PC I have bought has cost about the same. Of course, they are far better each time. EV I think will be the same. Batteries may come down over time but the latest products will always be expensive. Better, more powerful controllers etc. will still be expensive - HOWEVER, it WILL be cheaper to get in on the ground floor with lesser spec parts than it is now, and there will be a ready supply of second hand parts from people who continue to upgrade.

I estimate my build will cost 22K and I already have the car, vacuum pump, gauges, J1772 plug, relays, cabling, e-meter, DC/DC , ps pump, contactors... etc. Just need the "big four" (batteries, charger, motor, controller).


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

The part that is the hardest to get your head around is that the controllers, motors etc with exception of the batteries will probably outlast the bodies of 4 cars. I will certainly be keeping my controller and motor for my next conversion and yay batteries every 8 years. With the fuel saved, oil changes no longer to worry about, coolant, head gaskets, cam belts, aux belts, starter motors, alternators blah blah blah not to ever worry about failing I'm happy. Eventually you will be able to have a standard programmed, limp home controller in your glove box to plug in incase your one goes pop. My motors spare parts are carbon brushes that will live in my desk drawer for years to come. 

An Ice just cant offer that!

Some people will resist change or love the sound of the V8 or be convinced that Evs are less powerful, Bully for them. 
Even if the money was twice as much I'm still emmiting alot less into the atmosphere for my kids to walk around in.


----------

